# municipal newsletters



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Looking for idea's for municipal newsletter, do any of you provide articles for your municipal newsletter?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: municipal newsletters



> do any of you provide articles for your municipal newsletter?


Don't have a municipal newsletter but the former BO  would provide a couple of articles to the local builders association newsletter. Would usually be about a code change or explanation on the "why"  of a paticular code section, department procedures and/or policies.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: municipal newsletters

Off the Cuff...........

Article 1:

Meet the department and inspectors with a brief Bio of each along with the mission statement of the department and their annual goals.  A bit on customer service goals are always nice too.

Article 2: How to work through the system and how you can help them through the process painlessly.

Each month follow up with a part of the process like permitting, inspections and or specific hazard type (depending on what type of department you have) that can be found or that you all deal with etc.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: municipal newsletters

Mtlogcabin,

The month of May is builders month but we skip May and every other month. I have six under my belt for last year, just looking for more idea's.

Thanks, FM William Burns, Whats the FM for if you can tell?


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: municipal newsletters

Fire Marshal.....with one "L" :lol:

William Burns is the real name of the character played by Jim Carry check out my website in my profile :lol:


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: municipal newsletters

FM Bill,

That's pretty good stuff! :lol: I need an ambulance, I think I hurt my kidney laughing!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: municipal newsletters

PC,

Glad I could bring you some cheer on a Friday before the big click of the clock


----------

